# IBS



## Joannthe mom (Apr 20, 2002)

I was one of the lucky ones , I didn't get hit with the curse untill I was in my fiftys. I had flare ups a couple times growing up. But didn't know then what they were just a stomach ache that needed a shot to calm down. Now I'm blessed with the Mother load.Paying for not getting it eariler I guess.


----------

